
Judge Throws Out Shiva Ayyadurai's Defamation Lawsuit Against Techdirt - sciurus
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170906/13431338159/case-dismissed-judge-throws-out-shiva-ayyadurais-defamation-lawsuit-against-techdirt.shtml
======
chris_wot
This is great news! It's disgusting that it needed to even go to court.

